
A retired statistician proved the Gaussian correlation inequality conjecture - p4bl0
https://www.wired.com/2017/04/elusive-math-proof-found-almost-lost/
======
lhlmgr
>
> [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13977554](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13977554)

~~~
melling
I got flagged yesterday for submitting this story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14017345](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14017345)

~~~
jessaustin
That title seemed a bit click-baity?

~~~
melling
Perhaps, but it was the real title. I thought that was what we should use on
HN.

~~~
jessaustin
The title was "A Retiree Discovers an Elusive Math Proof–and Nobody Notices".
The last three words were unnecessary, very click-bait, and as the first
comment observed not even true. Even "Retiree" is strictly worse and more
click-bait than the "retired statistician" that we have here. They're hoping
to get some people to click through on the idea that the discoverer is a
retired plumber or car salesman. A title that terrible should definitely be
edited when posted to HN. Actually this post edited the title perfectly. Next
time do that, because something so click-bait as the original will get flagged
to oblivion more often than not.

